# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Does a purely planted tank need anti chlorine ?

## fishlearn

Hi,

As per topic, is there a need to put anti-chlorine in a tank that is only plants and no other livestock?

for example, a tau huay tub of moss

----------


## Urban Aquaria

It's better to use treated tap water, some sensitive plants may deteriorate slowly if soaked in untreated tap water for long periods of time... but if it's soaked for a short time (ie. few days) is usually okay.

Moss is quite hardy so it's less of an issue, though it's still better to keep it in treated water to maintain its health, especially for longer term storage (i've kept spare fissidens in a small plastic tub with de-chlorinated tap water for months, and it still looks good).  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

I have never used anti chlorine for years as my tap water seems to have low enough levels of chlorine that won't kill my fish.

So I'd say there's no need to dechlorinate water in a plant-only tank. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

no, living in very matured estate.

chlorine mainly affects fauna BTW.

Sent from GT-N7105 powered by Beanstalk 4.4

----------


## Ingen

I thought chlorine also kills off the bacteria?

----------


## |squee|

Yes, but the levels of chlorine in our tap water aren't that high. It all depends on your area and the water you have.

Bacteria in our filters and tanks are more tough too. Tom Barr has mentioned about it before.

----------


## fishlearn

Ok, so I dont have to use anti-chlorine for a walstad tank too ?

----------


## David

....I got lazy....now its tap to tank.... :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

> Ok, so I dont have to use anti-chlorine for a walstad tank too ?


if you dont intend to add livestock in , only water plants then it should be ok , dont forget there chloramine too

----------


## Ingen

> ....I got lazy....now its tap to tank....


I always been curious how do people conduct 20%-50% of weekly water change for 4ft and 5ft planted tank. Can'thave so many water containers around to age water.

----------


## Kiang

Just started a 4ft fish tank. My water changing regime is about 20L every 2 - 3 days.

I am also very curious to find out how the veterans here do 50% water change is an instant. 

Please share. 😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Just started a 4ft fish tank. My water changing regime is about 20L every 2 - 3 days.
> 
> I am also very curious to find out how the veterans here do 50% water change is an instant. 
> 
> Please share. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up front, i am not a veteran.  :Smile: 

Curious, what do you keep in the tank?
for my tank, i change 10% every sat. 
Every 3 months i change out 30%

I take out the water, put into pails (for other use)
then pipe the new water in, inject the water conditioner every now and then.

----------


## Kiang

My tank habitants are 11 angels, 1x Cory, 1 starlight and 1 hill loach. 

Do you mean that you top up direct from the tap and put anti chlorine direct into the tank after topping up? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

I drop the anti chlorine direct into the tank (along the water flow) as i fill up the tank. 

Its not a "one shot pour all the anti chlorine in". I put in drops every 1 minute or so, during the topping up process.

----------


## Kiang

Oh icic. 

Thanks for the clarification. I nearly wanting to do that. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiang

By directly topping tap water and conditioner into the tank together, will it affect the Bacteria in the system? 

Are you dosing bacteria growth on a regular basics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## riise78

> I drop the anti chlorine direct into the tank (along the water flow) as i fill up the tank. 
> 
> Its not a "one shot pour all the anti chlorine in". I put in drops every 1 minute or so, during the topping up process.


I been doing this for the past few yrs, for all my previous & current live stocks like, plecos, aros, IT, bichirs, stingrays & etc...so far so good... :Wink: 

- direct tap water in tank at slow flowing rate (slower than I pass urine  :Opps: )
- add in Baxter anti-chlorine 1 shot

----------


## riise78

> By directly topping tap water and conditioner into the tank together, will it affect the Bacteria in the system? 
> 
> Are you dosing bacteria growth on a regular basics? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for my case not affected as water remains clear after WC, even if 40%, & fishes r feeding & swimming ard as per normal.
i do not use bacteria growth on a regular basis...

----------


## Kiang

Ok. Thanks everyone for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

